
Rise of the Tablog - fogus
http://putthingsoff.com/articles/rise-of-the-tablog/
======
pie
While I am swept up in the argument and the author has my head nodding along
to each point, this is clearly an act of gross generalization that uses the
worst of the blogging world as examples.

A blog is simply a tool, or perhaps merely a loosely-defined format. No tool
or format constitutes a panacea for every problem.

I'm glad that the author (and hopefully the reader as well) is thinking
critically about how technology is best applied to real situations and
problems.

~~~
jackchristopher
His criticism is more about what he sees as the blogosphere's negatives than
about blogging in general. But I agree with it.

There's immense pressure for people, particularly newbies, to do the kind of
blogging he's talking about. In effect it's become an expected part of
"playing the game" in the medium. Of course you can ignore that. But you'll
probably be ignored by the blogosphere.

I never blogged because I felt the blogosphere expects articles like: _Ten
Things Corn Flakes Can Teach Your About Lisp Programming_. I can't imagine
talking to people that way. Does that really sound natural? To me it,
regardless of how friendly or informally written, that make me sound like a
one-man newspaper. Eck.

I think a big part to the success of Paul's essays, is how his friends are the
immediate audience. Newbie writer's usually don't have that. They have to
build an audience from scratch.

When I really think about it, what do I really want? Ultimately, I want
communication and connection with a few passionate people who care about the
same things I do. If I can just bounce ideas off them I'm satisfied. If my
ideas hit mainstream, wonderful. I like blogging, But it feels likes it at the
point where I'm "not allow" to use the the medium that way anymore.

------
AndrewDucker
And this is why I have a journal, rather than a "blog" - it's a place for me
to splurge whatever I happen to feel like, whether it be links, updates about
pancakes, or a rant about c#. It's there for my friends, or anyone who happens
to feel like reading it, not a tool for any purpose.

------
byrneseyeview
_If you are trying to make money online, start a business with an obvious
group of products, benefits, and prices, like 37signals._

That's not how 37signals started at all. They were a web design company.

~~~
trafficlight
So? That's what they are now and that's what matters.

------
jackchristopher
Server seems to be melting (for me) at the moment. Here's the Google cached
version:
[http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:LSsihXo7tIQJ:putthingsof...](http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:LSsihXo7tIQJ:putthingsoff.com/articles/rise-
of-the-tablog/+Rise+of+the+Tablog&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

